# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  Rabies fear

## Smalm

I have a rabies fear, always have. I am fearing it and I was very scared when my ankle started to tingle. I went to the ER and they told me it was neuropathy and that I should go see a neurologist. I have not gone because my normal doctor was thinking it was a deficancy. The blood came back normal. I am still having the timgling a month later. The tingling will go up my whole leg at night and cause heat flashes but during the day my ankle itches. I am still alive and well. I am just having the fear in the back of my head. Also today I was petting a stray cat and am fearing it again. We are giving the cat to animal control tomorrow. I hope the cat has a clean bill of health.

----------

